# The Scheme



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Anybody watched this? (Lots of swearing!).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Holy sh!t, that's exactly like everybody in south Oshawa, just harder to understand.  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Haven't seen that, but the thread title reminded me of this gem:

7 yr old & 4yr old are upstairs in their bedroom. "U know what, I think its about time we started swearing" said 7 yr old. "When we go down stairs I'll swear and then u." "OK" said the 4yr old. Mum comes from kitchen and asks the 7yr old what he wants for breakfast. "I'll have Cocopops bitch". WHACK, he flew out of his chair with the slap he got, crying his eyes out. Mum looks at the 4yr old and said sternly "and what do u want for breakfast?". "I don't know" he blubbers "but it won't be fuckin cocopops!"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

couldn't understand a word they said!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff had a post going about this a while back. Wasn't it stopped after a couple of episodes for some legal reasons ???

Anyway I know the place well and understand every word, we grew up a stones throw from there and my brother still lives just on the fringe of where it was filmed. Like a lot of places it used to be not all that bad years ago.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, Marvin had an ongoing case and it was decided the case may be unfairly influenced due to his 'fame'. Case finished now though.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

It's trash TV but compelling viewing.


----------

